# What should I do next?



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im thinking of what would be a good project for my next build. I would really like to build something smoothbore. I was thinking either a english fowling piece, or something like a fusil-de-chasse smoothbore trade gun. I like the idea of a smoothbore, something I could possibly wingshoot with and hit the deer woods with.

Something like this:
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(em...leId=289&partNum=KIT-TULLE-FUSIL-DE-CHASSE-44

or this:
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(em...bId=77&styleId=288&partNum=KIT-ENGLISH-FOWLER


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok, the URL link did not work.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally I like the English Fowler. I don't have one and have occasionally wanted to get one.... and I have seen evidence that out to 50yds it can be almost as accurate as a rifle. However, the loading to accompish that is about as much trouble as loading a rifle and a rifle shooting a ball that big is capable of carrying a lot of energy a lot further than 50yds.

A big bore custom roundball rifle in .58 or .62 would be a nice project too. Not as versatile though as a smoothbored fowler....

YHS,
rogerw


----------

